# Colour of my rabbit is changing



## Steph16 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a weird question to ask of you guys. Has anyone had their bunny change colour as they got older? When I first got him in June of last year he was white with a little bit of brown. Now he is white with lots of brown. 

I was thinking that maybe he was changing with the season, like arctic rabbits do, but he has changed to brown in the winter. 

I also just thought, can rabbits change their coat to match their environment? Cause my floor, that he is on, is slightly brown patch linoleum (kinda what he looks like). It's like he is half chameleon and is camouflage and he is blending into his surroundings. 

I just find it weird that he is slowly changing from white to brown. 

Steph


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Steph, that's interesting. Do you have pictures of the 2 colours. 

My Vega goes much lighter in the winter. 

Susan


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 24, 2011)

Our baby bunny Thanator started out a pretty uniform cinnamon color. By adulthood, his overall coat color had darkened, and he developed very prominent dark "points" on his feet and muzzle. Brindam changed colors a lot too; as a baby she literally looked brindle. At maturity, her coat was similar to a wild rabbit's.


----------



## farmerchick (Feb 24, 2011)

my sophie started off all white, and now shes got brown over 70% of her coat, she kind of looks like a dirty marshmellow now lol compared to the little white bunny she was before.... i think they do change as they get older depending on the breed/rabbit. my dwarf was also gotten more grey and black on her then what she had when she was a baby.


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 24, 2011)

Some colors go through definite changes with the seasons or over time, while others don't really change at all. Frosties and siamese sables are two that come to mind as color changers.


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 24, 2011)

My two lops changed colors, my girl was less obvious but she was a broken blue and as a baby her spots weren't defined at all and there weren't a lot. As she grew, her spots became larger, more defined, and increased in number. Her brother was a solid, chocolate brown as a baby, then as he grew he had a weird mottled orangey color dance across his coat. The pattern always changed, so I'm not sure what it was? The base brown never changed though.


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 27, 2011)

Is the brown on the nose and ears? like a Siamese cat?

With some rabbits they're born white and get a coloured nose and ears as they get older. They could have some colour on the back aswell.


----------



## Steph16 (Feb 27, 2011)

No it's on his back and well his face is getting darker. 

Here is a picture from when I first go him in July 2010. You can see there are a few patches of brown on his back. But now they have intensified. It's just crazy when I think of how white he was back then.

Like I used to describe him as his brown patches appeared like he ran through a cloud of spray paint, but now it looks like he was directly spray painted. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4778139764/in/set-72157624325796628/

I can't remember how to post the actual picture, so here is a link to the picture on Flickr. I will upload a picture I took recently soon, to show the difference.


----------

